# All About LIJIANG



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

world heritage, will be pretected well!


----------



## Celebriton (Aug 5, 2009)

So beautiful.

Isn't this the "LiJiang" in Singapore's Asia News Channel?

Naxi people with their food made by soy bean?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *雨中即景* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The Entire Old City is listing as World Cultural Heritage Site by UNESCO, sure it is impressive! :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

little universe said:


> The Entire Old City was listed as World Cultural Heritage Site by UNESCO, sure it is impressive! :cheers:


Here is the detailed listing from UNESCO : http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/811


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *乌川湖* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Daily Life in Lijiang, Yunnan, China by trek22_, on Flickr


Old Town of Lijiang - Street Food Stalls by trek22_, on Flickr


Daily Life in Lijiang, Yunnan, China by trek22_, on Flickr


Old Town of Lijiang - Street by trek22_, on Flickr


Old Town of Lijiang, Yunnan, China by trek22_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *坚果* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Aquatarkus (Feb 6, 2013)

some photos of Lijiang I took the last spring





















































































































http://zhezhera.livejournal.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *raymond200* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *焚香夜读书* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images from Lijiang. :cheers2:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2013-06-28_02 by nateq314, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Green Grocer, Lijiang by Ilaria E. Zais, on Flickr


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

So incredible!!!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> By *万里雪飘* from a Chinese photography forum :


:master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:

by the way what province is it?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Highcliff said:


> :master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:
> 
> by the way what province is it?


Yunnan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lijiang Lanterns by John_and_Cata, on Flickr


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

hkskyline..I envy you .... I want to travel all of world like you...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

unoh said:


> hkskyline..I envy you .... I want to travel all of world like you...


I haven't been to Lijiang yet. It's on my list.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Foraged Mushrooms by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Li-Jiang-Old-Town.jpg by Andrew Ker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

印象麗江12 by chiamei Huang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lijiang Old Town by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

YUN_0888 by Kwakc, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lijiang 2018-5 by doji_ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blue Moon Valley and Jade Dragon Snow Mountain, Lijiang, China _DSC8988 by nbaisfantastical, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lijiang streets, at night. by mzagerp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lijiang old town panorama by Tho Ta, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bar Doors in Lijiang by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jade Dragon Snow Mountain(玉龙雪山,Yunnan Province, China) by Zhixiao Jiang, on Flickr


----------

